# My New Granddoggies !



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We had a 'snowstorm' (well, a North Carolina snowstorm) and my new granddoggies came and spent the weekend snowed in with me. Shadey is a 4 year old boxer/rottweiler mix that they rescued last August from a rescue group. He had spent his whole life in someones backyard and seems to have taken to sleeping on a couch really well. He is such a sweetie!

Rosie is a 10 week old Chihuahua that a college student got and then decided she couldn't afford or have time to keep and begged them to take. She is the first incredibly sweet Chihuahua I have met. This weekend she just toddled around the floor with all the big dogs and miraculously, managed not to get stepped on once. She is a little carnivore and goes after all the giant bully sticks we have! I'm determined to fatten her up and make her hit 2 whole pounds!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ooohhh! Dey so cute!!

Richelle


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhhh, so cute, and so glad to see them get alone soooo well.
:tongue:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Awww, what a sweet pair!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

oh my, at first I thought it was a stuffed animal! lol, what a cute pair indeed  Thank you for helping them!


----------

